# sticks with character



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

I know most of you are more about carving sticks.But I like sticks with character and diamonds and bug trails etc.Here's a pic of a few I brought in the house tonite.

L. to R. diamond willow. Lilac. Lilac.Diamond willow. And Sumac.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

rdemler,

Wish I had access to sticks that looked like those. Very nice.


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm guessing you have them much closer than you think.If you have swampy areas you should find the willow.And the others are dead or dying Lilac bushes and Sumac that seems to grow every where.


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

here's what diamond willow looks like.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Think the forums about any kind of stickmaking its just personal taste ,but i like the patterens on the shanks and would like to use these type of shanks but not available to me , mores the pity.I would like to try to straigthen them ,i not keen on mishaped sticks ,just my taste not to evryones liking,I also dont remove the bark of the shanks like a lot of americans , but with something like those it would be worth it just for the pattern /grain it makes, and it would provide a great carrier for a carved topper


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree cobalt everyone's tastes are different.I haven't seen any bark I'd like to save actually.The real design for me is the knots, scars, bug trails and finishing them to highlight those.Plus I have very little talent for carving.


----------

